# Thinking Green: A Way to Heal What We Have Destroyed



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Obama-Biden energy plan presages a hybrid revolution.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

News Bot said:


> The Obama-Biden energy plan presages a hybrid revolution.
> 
> More...


That's a "plan?" 

More like an Apocalypse.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> That's a "plan?"
> 
> More like an Apocalypse.


" I am sure that with the recent, drastic rise in unemployment, many current college students are nervous they might not have a job by 2015. Well, I am ecstatic to state that there is no reason to be worried. Another part of Obama and Biden's new energy plan involves first investing in an energy efficient future, including plug-in hybrids, which will then result in 5 million new "green" jobs"

hahahahahahahhahahahahhahahah
<gasps for air>


I'm sure they weren't worried once the Tennesse valley authority was made in the 30s either right? riiiiiight?

Government jobs don't help anything.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Technologic said:


> " I am sure that with the recent, drastic rise in unemployment, many current college students are nervous they might not have a job by 2015. Well, I am ecstatic to state that there is no reason to be worried. Another part of Obama and Biden's new energy plan involves first investing in an energy efficient future, including plug-in hybrids, which will then result in 5 million new "green" jobs"
> 
> hahahahahahahhahahahahhahahah
> <gasps for air>
> ...


Oh, not true - they help politicians gain more power. Which was, quite frankly, the biggest problem to begin with.

What I can never understand is how any animal capable of walking on two legs can continue to be so stupid as to believe we can borrow our way out of debt....


----------



## Will (Jan 30, 2009)

I've read through the article. I'm curious...what's consist of a green job? What's would be the job description?

'Will


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Will said:


> I've read through the article. I'm curious...what's consist of a green job? What's would be the job description?
> 
> 'Will


You should know by now that you don't ask such questions, because answers for them don't exist.

They are arbitrary meaningless definitions that politicians use. Pinning down a concrete definition would only hurt their aim (power).


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Will said:


> I've read through the article. I'm curious...what's consist of a green job? What's would be the job description?
> 
> 'Will


A green job is one which is declared by the government to be so. The "green" part is the color of the money that take from the taxpayers and redistribute between themselves and their chosen bribe recipients.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cynicism asside, a green job is generally defined as one that is geared toward developing environmentally friendly technology or directly helping the environment on some other way. Making solar panels for example. Mostly just an overused buzz word more than anything else.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Cynicism asside, a green job is generally defined as one that is geared toward developing environmentally friendly technology or directly helping the environment on some other way. Making solar panels for example. Mostly just an overused buzz word more than anything else.


lol - you are mistaken, I wasn't being cynical. I was basing my conclusion on historical fact. Every time the Government has "taken action for the environment" that action has turned out (in hindsight) to be somehow harmful. Example: The Army Corps of Engineers straightening all the waterways in Florida in the 50's.

If the government ever offers to help you, RUN!!!


----------

